# What Might Cause a Perfectly Healthy 9 Month Old to Die?



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

That's the question I'm wrestling with right now as I came home to find my Dexter dead and completely cold. I'm still very much in a state of disbelief.. I saw him this morning and he was perfectly fine. I'm having my vet take a blood sample and look for anything obvious (bloat, broken neck, etc.) Is there anything else that might lead to a proper diagnoses? I know it won't bring him back, but I *need *to know. 

I so miss my braver hund already


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

:hugs: 
So sorry about the death of your friend. I have no idea what might have killed him. Hopefully your vet can uncover something with the necropsy.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry about your Dexter. That is so terrible and I can't imagine what you are going through. I hope the vet is able to give you some answers. Have you thought about having a necropsy done?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss.

There are a number of things that could have been going on and were not noticeable. I'm sure the vet will have answers for you after tests are done and I hope they bring you some peace.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

That's awful! I'm so sorry.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Some kind of Heart condition would be my guess. That's the only thing I can think of that would be also non-symptomatic and result in sudden death.

Sorry for your loss. That must be heartbreaking to lose one so young.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Im truely sorry for you.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

My condolences to you. What a shocking thing to have happen. You let us know what you find out. Once again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry... what a trumatic thing to go through.. my heart goes out to you..

Did he get into anything?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is awful. The dog could have had a massive siezure, or could have bloated, or could have had an aneurism, sounds a little young for a hematoma. Was he vaccinated recently?

It is so sudden and nine months is so young, poor puppy. I am really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss.

I hope the vet finds out how the puppy died.

Once again my condolences.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I lost my most beloved pet this past summer to lung cancer of all things. She never smoked a day in her life. 

There are as many causes in canine deaths as people deaths. Could even be a brain anurisim. A complete post mortum might show something, but it might not too. You have my most sincere empathy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow,infinite loop, I am so sorry that you have to go thru this. Rest in Peace Dexter :halogsd:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Davey Benson said:


> I lost my most beloved pet this past summer to lung cancer of all things. She never smoked a day in her life.
> 
> There are as many causes in canine deaths as people deaths. Could even be a brain anurisim. A complete post mortum might show something, but it might not too. Just celebrate the nine good* years* your furry guy had! You have my most sincere empathy.



The OP is talking about a 9 MONTH old puppy, not a 9 year old dog.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

oh dear, that's what I get for not learning how to read. I'm truley sorry about that.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

My deepest sympathies for your loss.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I am so sorry. I can't imagine coming home to such a sight. So many possibilities and in the end nothing will bring him back. Aneurysm, bloat, choking, or impaction are all possibilities- I just hope you get the answers your looking for


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

thank you for the kind words everyone. yes, i am doing a necropsy. i'll post the results in this thread once i receive them. my biggest fear at this point is poisoning. my next door neighbors are very odd. i don't want to accuse them of anything, but you just never know. i have another dog and she is at risk if there was foul play involved. 

i can't believe this happened. the poor little guy struggled with mange and giardia as a puppy, but he turned the corner and was going really strong recently.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Good Grief - I'm so sorry to hear this  - I don't think I can imagine what that was like for you. It could have been caused by several things but I'm wondering whether or not there was a heart murmur. Do you recall your vet mentioning it to you during one of his exams?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks, EJQ. there was never anything wrong with him outside of the mange and the giardia. i had no indication of any underlying problems. he was a bit awkward, but totally healthy.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Struth that is horrible . I am really sorry to hear that. Dexter was my first dogs name. My boss took Karma's sister and that pup died after only 2 months ( at about 4 months old ). Just slowed right down one day, started panting and then died.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That is awful, I'm so sorry. There are a lot of things, could be a heart condition, blood clot/stroke, bloat, internal injury, internal bleeding due to vWD or other disorder, etc...


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Cardiomyopathy may be the cause - just throwing it out there. Or something else - I hope the necropsy gives you some answers to provide some closure for you. It's not easy when you lose them so young and so unexpectedly.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

does a bloody nose and a foul odor (almost like feces) provide any insight?


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

The foul odor may have come from him releasing his bowels, bladder and anal sacs after death, which is typical. As for the bloody nose, I don't know...

Anyway I am so, so sorry for your loss - sudden death is so hard, especially when it's a baby. You have my deepest sympathies, I wish there was more I could say to help, all I can offer is that I understand, I just lost my Dane and my ferret unexpectedly, and that I hope you begin to heal soon.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow! How terrible! My deepest sympathy!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. No words can help take away the pain, but if it helps, a lot of us have gone through the same type of thing.
I hope you get through this sooner, rather than later.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

That is absolutely terrible and I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope it is not foul play ... happened in our neighborhood several years ago and our dog died (as did several others). 

Until you find out, protect the other dog and, again, I'm so sorry for the loss. If it is foul play then get the authorities involved.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> Some kind of Heart condition would be my guess. That's the only thing I can think of that would be also non-symptomatic and result in sudden death.
> 
> Sorry for your loss. That must be heartbreaking to lose one so young.


That was my first thought too 

I'm so sorry for your loss (((HUGS)))


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

infinite loop said:


> does a bloody nose and a foul odor (almost like feces) provide any insight?


A bloody nose could point to internal bleeding due to clotting disorder (von Willebrands is one seen in GSDs) or poisoning or trauma. He could have hit his head maybe (or been struck, you said you had weird neighbors)?


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> A bloody nose could point to internal bleeding due to clotting disorder (von Willebrands is one seen in GSDs) or poisoning or trauma. He could have hit his head maybe (or been struck, you said you had weird neighbors)?


i found his body in the middle of the yard.. it's possible i guess that there was trauma and he made it away from the fence separating us from neighbors then dropped. although i think poisoning would be a more likely culprit if indeed the crazy neighbors are in any way involved. 

i didn't realize his nose was bleeding, the vet pointed it out. i only realized how much he had bled when i found blood drops all over my pants.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> That was my first thought too
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss (((HUGS)))


would an underlying heart condition be reliably detectable via necropsy? 

i'm sorry for asking so many questions, but i really need to get to the bottom of this. if nothing else, i really need to rule out the possibility of foul play for my own peace of mind.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your puppy. Losing an old dog is hard enough, I can't imagine what it must be like to lose a pup so young. My condolences to you and all who loved him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. Since he was outside I would suspect some kind of accidental poisoning. I hope that your other dog is ok.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss, how shocking that must have been for you. Please do let us know what your vet finds out. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss, I know how it is to loose a young one. But...to come home and find them like that is beyond belief! I hope that it is not poison so you do not have to know that your neighbors did this.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

So sorry for your loss 

Since he was outside and no kept in the house it could be any number of things, I think...it increases the variables quite a bit. I hope the vet is able to determine the cause so you can have some kind of "closure" as to what caused it.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

There are no words....it is totally heartbreaking.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

so sorry for your loss its heartbreaking and hope that the vet can give you the answers you need


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss and that you have to continue to go through it until it's resolved. One possibility is brain aneurism but only a vet can tell you.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I can't imagine what you went through finding your Dexter like that. I'm giving mine an extra hug today. Please do post your findings as it might help others as well as giving you some much needed answers. So terribly sorry for you.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

So Sorry for your loss,:hugs:
My own pup is 9 months old and I can't imagine loosing him at this age. 
Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Dexter. Run free at the bridge beautiful boy. :halogsd:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I can only imagine what you must be going through - how perfectly dreadful. RIP Dexter, much too young to go to the Bridge. I can't give you a hug in person, so here is a virtual one.......:hugs: I am so very sorry this had to happen to you, especially if your neighbors were somehow involved.
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

oh my. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh my god that must've been horrific  My condoleances.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is just horrible beyond belief. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Dexter, you were taken too soon.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Just read through this thread. I am so sorry for your loss.
I cant imagine what you must be going through. My Abby is
9 months old now and I would be devastated to lose her so suddenly.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## beaderdog (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss! It actually happened to me too. My Niko was 18 months old. I left at about 700pm and returned home at about 1030pm. He was dead. I had my vet to do necropsy on him and they found out that he had raptured aorta and bleed out inside into his body. He sad it happend rather quickly so he did't suffer at all...He was healthy, full of life when I left him.....and still miss that boy....


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry  Any news from the tests yet? I hope that the vet can at least bring you peace with a reason.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

No news on the test yet. At this point all I can do is hope it wasn't poison or bloat.. anything else I can deal with. I'm going a little stir crazy waiting, I'm going to call them in teh afternoon to see what's going on. 

I scoured the yard today looking for any signs of what might have happened. No blood, no weird stool, no vomit, nothing.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss  I hope you have your answers soon. 

Just in case it was the "crazy neighbors" keep your other dog in close contact with you. It's a shame that there are people in this world who could possibly do something like that


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

:angel:I join in with everyone else with my sympathy.


----------



## Loco (Feb 12, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the heartbreak.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . I know you must be heartbroken to lose your pup like that.


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

So very sorry for you loss


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

I heard back from the vet, it was bloat. I can't believe this has happened, prior to having Dexter I owned a Great Dane, so I'm very much aware (or at least thought I wad aware) of preventative care against bloat, but it wasn't enough. 

I feel like like a complete and utter failure as a dog owner


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it's not your fault you weren't there , how could you have possibly known? I am so sorry for your loss but again, not your fault..


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

infinite loop said:


> I feel like like a complete and utter failure as a dog owner


Don't beat yourself up over it, no one would guess a puppy that young would have bloat. Even if you checked for it before you left, you probably wouldn't have noticed if he was acting fine. 
At least you know he wasn't sick and nobody hurt him.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I know it is hard, I beat myself up when I had to put our pup down. But there really was nothing you could have done, it is a freak of mother nature. You have to believe as I did that your pup was put here to help you with something and that is why his life was so short. Remember you loved him with all your heart, no pup could ask for more.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. IT WAS NOT YOUR FAULT! If Chance could, he would give you a big sloppy kiss right now. You have my deepest sympathies. Bloat/torsion can be fast and deadly and there was nothing you could have done. Again so very, very sorry.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh my.... I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. My sincere condolences to you. Please don't beat yourself up about it. It's certainly not as if you knew there was a problem. His time was too short, but I'm sure it is a time you will never forget.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

lisgje said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. IT WAS NOT YOUR FAULT! If Chance could, he would give you a big sloppy kiss right now. You have my deepest sympathies. Bloat/torsion can be fast and deadly and there was nothing you could have done. Again so very, very sorry.


That is so true. There was nothing you could do. Give yourself a break and remember all the joy he gave you.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

infinite loop said:


> I heard back from the vet, it was bloat. I can't believe this has happened, prior to having Dexter I owned a Great Dane, so I'm very much aware (or at least thought I wad aware) of preventative care against bloat, but it wasn't enough.
> 
> I *feel like like a complete and utter failure* as a dog owner


NO! Please do not feel like it was your fault. there was nothing that you could have known and even more so nothing that you could have done. We all leave our dogs alone some of the time and this could happen to anyone and their dog!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss...how awful and sudden to lose such a young pup. Don't blame yourself for this, you couldn't have known.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! This is so heartbreaking, I can only imagine what you're going through. Dexter was so very young. 

Please don't blame yourself! It wasn't your fault at all! Nobody knows when bloat will show its ugly head. Many many hugs for you.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

infinite loop said:


> I heard back from the vet, it was bloat. I can't believe this has happened, prior to having Dexter I owned a Great Dane, so I'm very much aware (or at least thought I wad aware) of preventative care against bloat, but it wasn't enough.
> 
> I feel like like a complete and utter failure as a dog owner


I've never heard of a puppy that young bloating w/torsion, sorry it had to be your boy.

:hugs: You didn't fail as an owner, honest. You have to be at the right place at the right time to catch bloat w/torsion in order to save the dog's life ... the window of opportunity is so narrow. And like you say, you are educated enough about bloat to know what to look for ... it's a crap shoot and your boy lost. Take it easy on yourself.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

arycrest;2038487 You have to be at the right place at the right time to catch bloat w/torsion in order to save the dog's life ... the window of opportunity is so narrow. And like you say said:


> Yes, what she said! You literally have MINUTES to save the life of the dog once you realize what is going on. Please don't put the blame on yourself. We can't be at our dog's side 24 hours a day keeping an eye on them. It was just perfectly horrid timing that it happened when you weren't home.
> 
> Please take care of yourself during this sad time.:hugs:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

infinite loop said:


> I heard back from the vet, it was bloat. I can't believe this has happened, prior to having Dexter I owned a Great Dane, so I'm very much aware (or at least thought I wad aware) of preventative care against bloat, but it wasn't enough.
> 
> I feel like like a complete and utter failure as a dog owner


I'm really sorry. Don't feel a failure, bloat is one of those things that sometimes happens despite any prevention measures. My Golden bloated/torsioned on an empty stomach when she had not had any exercise or anything. If you weren't home when it happened there was nothing you could have done in time, my vet said if we hadn't gotten my Golden in so quickly she would probably not have made it. It becomes life threatening so quickly.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks everyone for your support. it helps, a lot. i just can't let go of the fact that he suffered a lot before his time was up. i know this is a nonsensical feeling, but i can't help but feel i should have done something. 

i've lost dogs before and it's always absolutely brutal, but this particular death shakes me at my core.. with all of my other dogs, i was there for them and gave them every treatment under the sun to ensure a high quality of life even as their lives drew to a close. i did everything i could for them, including holding them as they died. this one though.. dammit, he was alone and he suffered greatly before going. this is a heart-wrenching situation that i wouldn't wish on anyone.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

infinite loop said:


> I heard back from the vet, it was bloat. I can't believe this has happened, prior to having Dexter I owned a Great Dane, so I'm very much aware (or at least thought I wad aware) of preventative care against bloat, but it wasn't enough.
> 
> I feel like like a complete and utter failure as a dog owner


No, no, no! Things happen which are beyond our control, and this is one of those times. As others have said, the time available to get a dog to safety is very very limited - and even if you had been there and were able to get him to a vet, the result may have been the same. It is possible that Dexter was born with something out of the ordinary which might have caused this to happen - I myself have not heard of such a young dog dying of bloat. We all feel guilty when bad things happen - I am one of the worst when it comes to beating myself up. But in truth, you did the best you could for this young boy while he was in your care - you could not have known that this would happen to him. Please don't blame yourself, Dexter would not say it was your fault....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

infinite loop said:


> thanks everyone for your support. it helps, a lot. i just can't let go of the fact that he suffered a lot before his time was up. i know this is a nonsensical feeling, but i can't help but feel i should have done something. *What?*
> 
> i've lost dogs before and it's always absolutely brutal, but this particular death shakes me at my core.. with all of my other dogs, i was there for them and gave them every treatment under the sun to ensure a high quality of life even as their lives drew to a close. i did everything i could for them, including holding them as they died. this one though.. dammit, he was alone and he suffered greatly before going. this is a heart-wrenching situation that i wouldn't wish on anyone.


 
It has to be brutal thinking about it, but THERE WAS NOTHING YOU COULD HAVE DONE AND COULD NOT HAVE ANTICIPATED SUCH A TERRIBLE THING TO HAPPEN TO HIM. Do not beat yourself up - I know it is very, very difficult but try to remember the good times that you had with your pup.

We all leave our dogs sometimes and accidents and tragedies do happen - who knows why?


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh, that's just terrible to lose a dog so suddenly like that. I'm relieved that foul play wasn't involved. How awful that bloat was the culprit.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. I am glad it was not the neighbors. And it was not rat poison or something else like that. Bloat is awful, but at least there is no reason to blame yourself or anyone else. Sometimes it just happens and if you are not staring at your dog 24/7 you will not catch it in time.


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry for your heartbreaking loss.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Adding my sympathy to you. Don't blame yourself, I had a senior die of Bloat, it happened during the night, when I woke up he was breathing his last breaths while I was on the phone with the vet. May he rest peacefully...it is never, ever easy no matter how they go.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am very sorry this happened. It's hard being responsible for another living thing and dealing with death. Even if you had been there ,it may not have prevented this from happening. Don't blame yourself. 
Again sorry for your loss


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

I am so sorry about your puppy. How terrible. Not your fault. Life is sad and unfair. I hope your love is turned to another dog in the future.


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm so sory for your loss. A necropsy is a good way to find the cause. I can't imagine. Maybe heart problem. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you. It has to be terrible to lose a puppy this way. But, I'm very glad that you got a diagnosis, so you are not spending the rest of your life wondering. I would like to add something here. I don't know the history between you and your neighbors. I imagine that things are not good if you were afraid that they had done this. This may actually be a way to build a bit of a bond with them. If you get the opportunity to talk to them about what happened, you might see that they will have a great deal of sympathy for you and the situation (or not). But you will get the chance to really see what kind of people they are. Hopefully, you'll find out that they are not all that bad. They may become a second set of eyes for you when you're not home. I know that none of my neighbors are all that chummy, but we all keep watch over the neighborhood. 
Again, you have my condolences. And please don't beat youself up over this.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

hi everyone. i want to extend my deepest gratitude and most sincere appreciation for all of the words of encouragement and support. the past few days have been a nightmare for my wife and i, but with the support of others (including you all) we are slowly starting to pick up the pieces and trying to move forward. 

we are still very much experiencing a tremendous sense of loss. dexter was only with us for a little over a year, but left an indelible impression. thank you all for helping make this painful event a bit easier to bear.


----------

